# Prep for storage



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

This is the first time in over 40 years that I've had a vehicle I actually want to store for the winter (my 1981 VW Caddy Turbodiesel). Are there any tips and secrets to preping a car for storage in an insulated, but unheated garage.


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Prep for storage (stewardc)*

Anyone ???


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Prep for storage (stewardc)*

Basics:
1. Oil change (fresh oil protects from corrosion better than used oil)
2. Gas stabilizer added to fuel
3. FILL fuel tank - less space for water/moisture to rust inside
4. Brake fluid flush - a good idea if you haven't done it in a couple of years (less moisture to rust system)
5. Jack up car to keep tires from getting flat spots
6. Battery Tender (not trickle charger - get the active maintenance charger that switches)
7. Disconnect battery (better yet, keep it someplace warmer and connected to battery tender) Do not leave it directly on concrete floor.
8. Disengage the parking brake - otherwise it seizes from rust between shoes and drum. If you leave the car on the ground, use wheel chocks.
9. Coolant change - fresh coolant protects from corrosion better than old coolant.
10. Trans oil - not a major necessity - but hey, while you're there. More important for auto trans than manual trans. Leave gear in neutral in manual trans.
11. Take out spark plugs and spray some fogger into the cylinders - helps with displacing moisture and preventing corrosion.
Other items
1. wash, wax car
2. car cover breathable type (plastic tarps can cause mold/mildew)
3. make sure interior is clean - no old food to attract pests or mold over and stink
Oh, and leave the list handy in the drivers seat. That way when you take the car out of storage, you can make sure everything checks out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And hopefully the car will feel brand new when you take it out instead of all moldy and crappy running.










_Modified by JPX at 2:06 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Prep for storage (JPX)*

I also was told to put steel wool in the tail pipe to prevent mice, moth balls around and under the car. And finally put drier sheets around the inside of the car. I can't confirm, but I heard that mice don't like them so if they did get past the moth balls they won't like inside your car.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Prep for storage (JPX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPX* »_6. Battery Tender (not trickle charger - get the active maintenance charger that switches)

I have been using the "Battery Tender" (BT) for a number of years on my VWs.
As a satisfied customer I Highly Recommend using them.
FYI, if you plan to keep the battery in your VW during the storage period and it is outside there is a waterproof BT model. If your VW will be parked close to a house or garage you can get extension cords that allow you to keep the BT inside and just run the cord to the vehicle.
JPX, Good Job on the Storage Tips list, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Prep for storage (charlier)*

Also maybe you could get one of those solar panels that VW has on there cars when they are on the lot at a dealership. I heard you can get them really cheap either from the dealer or on ebay.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Prep for storage (vwguy3)*

I have one of these and they work well. Only problem is that WA has a lot of clouds, so it doesn't charge as effective as say CA. 
I did like going out to the car and being able to start it up after sitting there for a month or two. There was a long crank but it still started


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Prep for storage (97VWJett)*

Couple of additional things I do. I hang a "damp rid" in the interior to absorb additional moisture, (available for drying a damp basement, they have some that hang and some in a cup. I've had better luck with the hanging method. It doesn't seem to freeze as easily. Leave the windows just barely cracked, stale air is not your friend. Park on a plastic drop cloth. It can be amazing how much water can wick up from concrete. I've seen ice over 3/4" under the drop cloth in the winter.








I also use the dryer sheets as above. I've been told "downy" is the brand to get. Not sure if it's BS or not, but I haven't had any little friends. Plus they smell ALOT better than moth balls in the spring. 


_Modified by mk13nb at 9:44 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Prep for storage (mk13nb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk13nb* »_Park on a plastic drop cloth. It can be amazing how much water can wick up from concrete. I've seen ice over 3/4" under the drop cloth in the winter.









Wow - I would have never thought of that under freezing conditions. That is an excellent idea. And it couldn't hurt to have a drop cloth there anyway in case something in the car leaks out


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Prep for storage (JPX)*

bringing this back from the dead.
I know baking soda absorbs moisture... would you guys put a box in each side of the car on the floor? say on a peice of cardboard so it doesnt harm the carpet.
and do the moth balls go in the car or just around it?
thanks,
Jeff


----------

